# Scala mit Eclipse



## The_S (9. Okt 2009)

Hi-Ho zusammen,

auch ich werde mich dem Trend beugen und würde gerne einen Blick in die Scala-Programmierung werfen. Deshalb bin ich auf der Suche nach guten Java-Scala-Umsteigertutorials am Besten mit Eclipse als IDE.

Wäre super, wenn mir da ein Scala-Guru etwas empfehlen könnte.

Danke!


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2009)

Bin kein Experte, aber das hier hat bei mir gut funktioniert: Scala IDE for Eclipse | The Scala Programming Language


----------



## The_S (9. Okt 2009)

Danke, werd ich mir mal ansehen  .


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2009)

Wenn das so weitergeht sollte man vielleciht über ein Sub-Forum für Scala nachdenken...


----------



## SlaterB (9. Okt 2009)

ist der erste Link für 'Scala mit Eclipse' bei google 

der zweite lautet
Schicke Einführung in die Scala Eclipse IDE (SDT) - Java @ tutorials.de: Forum, Tutorial, Anleitung, Schulung & Hilfe


----------



## The_S (9. Okt 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> ist der erste Link für 'Scala mit Eclipse' bei google
> 
> der zweite lautet
> Schicke Einführung in die Scala Eclipse IDE (SDT) - Java @ tutorials.de: Forum, Tutorial, Anleitung, Schulung & Hilfe



Google hat bei mir am Freitag geschlossen  . Scherz, da ich mir nur sehr wenig Zeit für so etwas freischaufeln kann, sind mir Empfehlungen lieber, bevor ich dann Unmengen an Zeit in ein Tutorial investiere, und am Ende feststellen muss, dass es nicht gerade das Beste war  .

Danke für den Link.


----------



## The_S (9. Okt 2009)

So, erstes HelloWorld ist geschrieben, compiliert und ausgeführt  . Les mir jetzt das hier mal durch: Programming Scala


----------



## bygones (10. Okt 2009)

das plugin fuer eclipse ist wirklich gut - ich habe noch Programming in Scala zu hause... ziemlich dick, aber recht nett fürn anfang


----------



## Marco13 (10. Okt 2009)

Mir wurde neulich Roundup: Scala for Java Refugees - Code Commit empfohlen. 

<EDIT> 
Weil das eben genau darum geht: Leute, die von Java auf Scala umsteigen (oder "flüchten"  ) - ist vielleicht besser als ein Scala-Tutorial, das bei 0 anfängt, und Java-Kenntnisse und Unterschiede ignoriert...
</EDIT>

Mir Scala mal nächer anzusehen liegt schon eine ganze Weile in meiner PriorityQueue. Und auch wenn die Ursache dafür nicht Abarbeitung der höherpriorisierten Punkte, sondern eine Prioritätsänderung dieses Punktes ist: Es rutscht immer weiter nach oben...


----------



## bygones (10. Okt 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> <EDIT>
> Weil das eben genau darum geht: Leute, die von Java auf Scala umsteigen (oder "flüchten"  ) - ist vielleicht besser als ein Scala-Tutorial, das bei 0 anfängt, und Java-Kenntnisse und Unterschiede ignoriert...
> </EDIT>



versteh nicht warum es ein entweder oder immer gibt... nur weil man eine neue SPrache lernt, flüchtet man nicht vor der anderen ?!


----------



## Marco13 (10. Okt 2009)

Und ich versteh' nicht, wie man das in dieses EDIT reininterpretieren kann. Ich werde mich bald mal mit Scala beschäftigen, aber auch mit Java ... :bahnhof: Hm.


----------



## bygones (11. Okt 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Und ich versteh' nicht, wie man das in dieses EDIT reininterpretieren kann.


was gibts da gross zu interpretieren.. du hast genau diese wortwahl genommen ;-)


----------



## Marco13 (11. Okt 2009)

OK, dann vielleicht "... für Leute, die ihren Horizont mit Scala erweitern wollen, und deren Standpunkt irgendeine Indonesische Insel ist"


----------



## The_S (12. Okt 2009)

Danke für die anderen Tipps


----------



## vogella (12. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

für den Einstieg könntest Du dieses Tutorial verwenden: Scala with Eclipse - Tutorial


----------



## The_S (12. Okt 2009)

vogella hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> für den Einstieg könntest Du dieses Tutorial verwenden: Scala with Eclipse - Tutorial



merci, werd ich mir doch gleich mal ansehen  .


----------



## Landei (12. Okt 2009)

Falls das Eclipse-Scala-Plugin nicht zusagt gibt es noch NetBeans: http://blogtrader.net/dcaoyuan/entry/scala_plugin_for_netbeans_available


----------



## The_S (12. Okt 2009)

Komme bis jetzt ganz gut damit zurecht, bin auch nicht so der NetBeans-Fan. Trotzdem danke


----------



## vogella (12. Okt 2009)

Das Eclipse Scala Plugin hat in der aktuellen Version noch so seinen Macken, soll aber in der nächsten Version perfekt ;-) werden....


----------



## bygones (12. Okt 2009)

vogella hat gesagt.:


> Das Eclipse Scala Plugin hat in der aktuellen Version noch so seinen Macken, soll aber in der nächsten Version perfekt ;-) werden....



im vgl zum groovy plugin ist das scala plugin in schon verdammt gut ;-) (immerhin ist das neue groovy plugin schon um einiges besser)


----------

